# BMOQ - Vimy Camp experience



## Trios (5 May 2021)

Hello everyone,

Going through BMOQ at Vimy this summer and was wondering is alumni could share their experience. I guess due to Covid we will be confined on based to the entire 5 weeks so I was wondering what the day to day and weekend looks like. I guess it will be bugs, no sleep  and heat for 5 weeks.

Do we have some times to contact the outside world? I am getting the time off from work but it would be great if I can still stay in touch a bit.

Thank you !


----------



## dimsum (5 May 2021)

Trios said:


> BMOQ at Vimy


I'm assuming not Vimy, France so where's this "Vimy" you're referring to?


----------



## Trios (5 May 2021)

Vimy camp in Val-Cartier


----------



## sarahsmom (6 May 2021)

Trios said:


> Vimy camp in Val-Cartier


I did BMQ-L in ValCartier. While not the same thing, my course was also 5 weeks of high heat and high humidity. We were CB'd the whole time, but could walk to the base (from the training area shacks, maybe 3-4km) and go to Canex. You should get some time in the evenings to use your cell phone and call home, but keep in mind this time can be taken away at any point if your platoon acts up. If this is a reserve course, you may not have much time off on weekends regardless, but you still should have an hour in the evenings to call home.
The day will likely start around 0500 with PT, breakfast around 0630, maybe some inspections, classes from 0700-1145, lunch, more classes til at least 1600, there could be afternoon PT at times, and then station jobs/homework, lights out at 2300 at the latest.


----------

